
Legal Marijuana Is Almost Here. If Only Pot Farmers Were on Board - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/09/us/california-marijuana-growers.html?emc=edit_ca_20170911&nl=california-today&nlid=4617603&te=1&_r=0
======
beat
Given the lucrative export market, California might not be terribly interested
in cracking down on a cash crop...

